
If programming languages were cars... - joel_liu
http://www.cs.caltech.edu/%7Emvanier/hacking/rants/cars.html
======
sutro
If programming languages were bowls of clam chowder, what types of clams would
be used for _your_ favorite language?

These things are so stupid.

